# Asylum port 81.How to check which application is running on a port



## mobi_khan (May 13, 2008)

Hi,

I run the Vulnerability scanner yesterday GFILanGuard Network Security Scanner and it shows that on port 81 there is a backdoor Asylum. But I do not know how to see which application is actually using that port. I have used the TCP view but it did not show any kind of application running on port 81, at the same time when i tenet the port 81 I observed that its responding and there is some activity going on that port

I have used another tool named Advance Admin tool and it shows the information as follows:

Port Protocol Description Possible Trojan

81 TCP HOST2 Name Server RemoConChubo


Can you please help me how I can be sure what is actually going on this port. I mean the exact application which is listening on this port.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You may want to try Port Explorer, it will identify which program is using the port:

http://www.diamondcs.com.au/portexplorer/


----------

